# My ol' emt instructor...



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

thought i'd share this funny story that my EMT-B instructor shared with us when I was taking the class:

*preface, he was talking about hyperventilation and integrated it into scence safety.


He (my instructor -- at the time working for AMR) was called to a party in the not so good part of town for a possible domestic abuse call. dispatch informed him that the pt (the female) was hit repeateadly and then fainted.

Upon arival, he tried to get all of the people out of one of the bedrooms so that the girl and he could be alone for assessment and treatment. he looked at the guys and said with a firm tone, "I need everyone to get out of this room now". 

well... as you can guess, this wasn't the group to be telling them what to do, so they walked up and started flashing their "piece" at him and talking trash. Immediately realizing what he had done, he apologised and stated that the girl just needed some space. they understood and gave him some space, but still refused to leave the room. Realizing that the situationwas still hostile, he went into a corner of the room and radioed 1199 for police backup. forgetting that his radio volume was turned up to the max, dispatch came across really loud saying " medic X, confirm sending police to your current position"

lets just say, he didn't die, but he learned a very very valuable lesson in scene safety from the thugs at the party.


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 28, 2009)

um.... was this Jack? thought i was the only santa barbarian on these forums


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2009)

It's called "GET THE HECK OUT OF THERE"


----------



## reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

It is called don't go in there to start with! I guess stupidity is a good way to teach things?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> It is called don't go in there to start with! I guess stupidity is a good way to teach things?



"He was called *to a party *in the *not so good part of town *for a possible *domestic abuse call*. dispatch informed him that the pt *(**the female) was hit repeateadly *and then fainted."

Ya, there were a few red flags that called into question scene safety for me.  :wacko:  but at least he is using his stupidity to teach others the value of scene safety... I would just call into question his judgement.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> It is called don't go in there to start with! I guess stupidity is a good way to teach things?



Well of course but since he was already in there, instead of leaving the scene he backs himself into a corner and radios for police. With guns on scene? What an idiot.

Why is this in the humor section? It's not funny, it's just plain sad.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why is this in the humor section? It's not funny, it's just plain sad.



It is kinda "funny" (interesting) because:

1. This guy is still alive.
2. This guy is now teaching the future of EMS. :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> It is kinda "funny" (interesting) because:
> 
> 1. This guy is still alive.
> 2. This guy is now teaching the future of EMS. :unsure:



Again, not funny, just sad.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> It is kinda "funny" (interesting) because:
> 
> 1. This guy is still alive.
> 2. This guy is now teaching the future of EMS. :unsure:



yes... i thought it was stupid... he even admited that it he was stupid for going in there in the 1st place.... but it was funny and it did teach a good lesson.


and for the other guy who commented. yes that was jack.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> "He was called *to a party *in the *not so good part of town *for a possible *domestic abuse call*. dispatch informed him that the pt *(**the female) was hit repeateadly *and then fainted."
> 
> Ya, there were a few red flags that called into question scene safety for me.  :wacko:  but at least he is using his stupidity to teach others the value of scene safety... I would just call into question his judgement.



And SB dosen't dispatch the PD automaticaly for a DV where someone is injured? For _any_ DV for that matter!


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 29, 2009)

note: that was probably about 20 years ago


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2009)

*Let's see...*

"Hey, Clem, leave me alone in the bedroom with your beat up girlfriend will ya?".
(Oh, Mommy!).:blush:


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 29, 2009)

yes there were red flags, yes scene safety should have bee considered a little more. but this is just one of his stories about when he was a stupid kid fresh out of paramedic school. seems like this forum has plenty of stories of people's (especially new people's) errors that are laughed at, but for some reason all there is to say on this one is "oh my god. not funny. sad. stupid. ignorant." i mean, how is that sad that he is now teaching EMS? are you suggesting that every newbie that has ever made a dumb mistake cannot be teaching the subject some 30 years later? but no, i guess you're right, people don't grow or learn anything new in 30 years.


----------



## reaper (Apr 29, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And SB dosen't dispatch the PD automaticaly for a DV where someone is injured? For _any_ DV for that matter!



Then They do not get an Ambulance either!


----------



## Scout (Apr 29, 2009)

Is 1199 a code?


And lads mistakes happen! he was I assume using this as an example o what not to do. We all have them and if not shared we are doomed to relive the mistakes of the past.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Apr 29, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> and for the other guy who commented. yes that was jack.



But was it Cap'n Jack?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> yes there were red flags, yes scene safety should have bee considered a little more. but this is just one of his stories about when he was a stupid kid fresh out of paramedic school. seems like this forum has plenty of stories of people's (especially new people's) errors that are laughed at, but for some reason all there is to say on this one is "oh my god. not funny. sad. stupid. ignorant." i mean, how is that sad that he is now teaching EMS? are you suggesting that every newbie that has ever made a dumb mistake cannot be teaching the subject some 30 years later? but no, i guess you're right, people don't grow or learn anything new in 30 years.



Mistakes do happen, but that was sheer ignorance! People showing their guns, at the scene of a domestic violence call and he backs himself INTO A CORNER to radio for police?

You can radio police from the ambulance, three blocks away, too.

It shows a lack of common sense, and someone with no common sense is teaching EMTs?

I can just imagine the last sentence in his story "And that, boys and girls, is why you always make sure your radio volume is turned down before you radio for police."


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 29, 2009)

Like most situations, it is easy to sit back and examine everything little thing after the fact. In this case, PD was not called beforehand. Whether this was his decision or based on something else is not known, but it wouldn't have hurt to give them a call. However, once on scene, it did not appear unsafe. They were not insulting, hostile, or anything to him. Only later, once examining her, he asked them to leave in order to get some more clear answers, at which point they became hostile. Scene safety changed, it's that simple. It was more or less safe when he arrived, then deteriorated once he began his assessment, at which point he called for PD. If this still seems like "sheer ignorance" then we are simply arguing over your interpretation of the word, which would seem a little skewed


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Silly me, I was lead to believe that domestic violence calls were always to be presumed unsafe. After all, someone already proved they had no problem hurting someone they know, doesn't take a genius to realize "Durrrr it might be unsafe." Scene safety never changed. The very nature of the call made it unsafe.

Still sheer ignorance.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2009)

*You guys all believe that story was real! C'Mon!*

How many times have you told a class a whopper to get their attention or drive home a point?
Or impress that trainee in the first row with the neat, er, uniform.


----------

